# Blue Mahoe Hollowform



## WoodLove (Oct 27, 2013)

After finishing my last hollowform the other day I decided to get out there and turn another one. This one is a blue mahoe crotch with some live edge/sapwood/ and cool figuring. The finish is still being done but I couldn't hold back any longer and wanted to share it with everyone. C & C are welcomed and appreciated. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2013)

Cool piece, lots to look at in that one.:D


----------



## Woodman (Oct 27, 2013)

That is really beautiful.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Very nice.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice form and wood!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2013)

Very nice Jamie! Nice looking wood with a lot going on in it. My suggestion; In the top photo, it appears the base of the finial hangs over the top of the neck a bit, and makes it look like it is too big for the neck. It could be corrected by shortening the neck a bit, till it matches the diameter of the top. If it is too late to get it back on the lathe, you could probably do it with other tools like a belt sander. Just a suggestion sir, to IMO improve an already fine piece...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 27, 2013)

Jamie - Nice turn! I like the finial design. In particular I lie the straight base before it starts to taper, and the way you broke it up with the beads. I agree with Barry on the fit of the base of the finial. Like he said its a matter of taste, but it makes the flow from form to finial flow better IMO. Nice job man!


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 27, 2013)

I forgot to give dimensions of the hollowform...... its approximately 6 inches tall and 6 inches wide. turned down to approximately 3/8 inch thick .


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 27, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice Jamie! Nice looking wood with a lot going on in it. My suggestion; In the top photo, it appears the base of the finial hangs over the top of the neck a bit, and makes it look like it is too big for the neck. It could be corrected by shortening the neck a bit, till it matches the diameter of the top. If it is too late to get it back on the lathe, you could probably do it with other tools like a belt sander. Just a suggestion sir, to IMO improve an already fine piece...


 
I can get it back on the lathe and I see what you were talking about Barry. Thanks for the advice buddy.


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 5, 2013)

so I took the advice given and reduced the lid size to flow more with the form...... and then got busy finishing it. Im pretty happy with the finish..... 12 coats of polyurethane with progressively finer grits of sandpaper between every three coats..... Hope ya like it. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jmurray (Nov 5, 2013)

That's a beauty!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 5, 2013)

awsome peice jamie love that mirror finnish a 1 duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2013)

Very cool, the finish is awesome! Good work, well done. ;)


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2013)

I think you should give that away to the first person who's name has tony in it.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I think you should give that away to the first person who's name has tony in it.


Or Clem


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2013)

It's a beauty! That is about the shiniest poly finish I have ever seen, When I want a high gloss I go with lacquer, cause I can never get poly that shiny, well done!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2013)

That's cool! I'm not sure how I missed this until now. The shape is unique, and the finish is unbelievably glossy... I share Barry's poly finish experience. 

With my stuff, I always find little things I could change for a future piece... I think we're always the most critical of our own stuff, but I also think it's an important part of developing a style that you enjoy!


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 5, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I think you should give that away to the first person who's name has tony in it.


 I don't know any Tony's or Clem's, do you?

This will be the first piece I hope to sell. I kinda have an idea on a price but Ive never sold a piece before..... We will see.....


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 5, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's cool! I'm not sure how I missed this until now. The shape is unique, and the finish is unbelievably glossy... I share Barry's poly finish experience.
> 
> With my stuff, I always find little things I could change for a future piece... I think we're always the most critical of our own stuff, but I also think it's an important part of developing a style that you enjoy!


I took my time and made sure to sand it well with 120, 220, then 320. after that I put 3 coats of poly on it, let it set up, the sanded again with 320. three more coats and hit it again with 320..... at this point everything was looking pretty smooth. 3 more thin coats and sand with 600, another 2 coats and sand with 1200, then one final thin coat that laid down splendidly. that's my secret. lol....


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2013)

H


WoodLove said:


> I don't know any Tony's or Clem's, do you?
> 
> This will be the first piece I hope to sell. I kinda have an idea on a price but Ive never sold a piece before..... We will see.....


It will sell


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 5, 2013)

Simply ART!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 5, 2013)

Jamie - I liked it before but I love it now. The finish is a work of art in itself. Excellent work.
Scott


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 6, 2013)

It is positively lovely....could I be so bold as to suggest a change? The finial, while it's a fine finial, does not go with the body form well. Luckily, you could make a half dozen more finials without losing any part of what you have accomplished. Ideally, the finials would be made from some of the same Blue Mahoe. Alternatively you could make some from any of a variety of species, in differing shapes and sizes, some dyed black perhaps, and each of them carefully constructed so as to show a purposeful join at the vessel's rim In it's current presentation, the finial detracts, rather than embellishes. I do truly hope that you will know that my intentions are to help....not to foist my own ideals upon you. If you do this however, I think that you will be pleasantly surprised.

Mike Jones, a turner, a friend
near mountains at the top of the great Sacramento Valley
Where the fall run of King Salmon have arrived
and the native rainbows gain so much weight from gobbling salmon eggs
their heads look like smallish helmets" on the big shoulders of a linebacker. 

This is the part of California that is (again) proposing seceding from the union
we are not sophisticated and we don't care much for nanny- state So-Cal types.
Ah! but I ramble........


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 6, 2013)

This is certainly in the top 2 or 3 turnings that have been posted here since I joined in March. Amazing wood, amazing finish. The small adjustment to the finial improves it dramatically. You should be very proud of this. It will sell with no problem. Make sure you don't undervalue it. Get what you want for it or take it back home with you. Great job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

